# Low Dopamine may be to blame



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2014/04/09/depression-dopamine-vs-serotonin-which-is-more-important/

http://mentalhealthdaily.com/2015/04/02/low-dopamine-levels-symptoms-adverse-reactions/

In my experience, I was put on zoloft for Major Depression by my psychiatrist. She did also acknowledged my symptoms of DR as well. However zoloft did not effect me what so ever, besides terrible headaches and heart racing. I'm pretty sure now that the reason why is because I had low dopamine levels rather than low serotonin. Anyways in the second link, depersonalization and many other side effects that seem to come along with it are listed. I wish I would of known this sooner before going on zoloft, its been too long to quit just yet and Im not going on a antipsychotic being how addictive they can be. This is why I believe many of the people's DP on here isn't being effected any meds since psychatrists are wary with them due to the addictive potential. I think many of us though are probably suffering from low dopamine and would just have to further find the cause of that. In my case, I believe im lucky to say it was probably just prolonged stress causing it. Anyways yea! I hope this might help someone


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

hi,

i would guess depersonalization is much more than low dopamine, although regardless of your post it does seem to have a bigger roles than serotonin. MAOI does increase dopamine and are not known very well to improve dp, as are antipsychotic known to be ineffective for dp. I myself have been on abilify and did nothing if not worsen my symptom. however stimulant di helped some people.

i do am looking for the SNDRI (serotonin norepinephrine dopamine repute inhibiter) to come out might have some potential who knows.


----------



## revuptheglory (Feb 14, 2016)

frenchguy said:


> hi,
> i would guess depersonalization is much more than low dopamine, although regardless of your post it does seem to have a bigger roles than serotonin. MAOI does increase dopamine and are not known very well to improve dp, as are antipsychotic known to be ineffective for dp. I myself have been on abilify and did nothing if not worsen my symptom. however stimulant di helped some people.
> i do am looking for the SNDRI (serotonin norepinephrine dopamine repute inhibiter) to come out might have some potential who knows.


Oh sorry my main intention was meaning to point out the potential link between the two since from my experience was i believe heavily due to it. But yes Im sure dp is just a wonderful plethora of things


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Good research, I think there is definitely a connection between the two.


----------



## endritk2 (Apr 18, 2015)

If this is the case would Abilify help somewhat as Abilify actually regulates dopamine levels


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

From my experience working with drugs that effect dopamine, I've never had any difference in my baseline condition other than terrible side effects and addition layers of problem to my already overwhelmed mind, which could point to a defensive malfunction or simply the wrong sort of/incomplete treatment. But there's so many factors that effects all this nonsense that it's a whirlwind of smoke trying to grab and get to the source of at least some part of it, unless you're lucky enough to get some answers with relative ease.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> If this is the case would Abilify help somewhat as Abilify actually regulates dopamine levels


Aripiprazol is different from other antipsychotics, because it's not an D2-antagonist, but a partial agonist. This means it activates the receptor, but to a lower degree.


----------



## frenchguy (Mar 20, 2016)

i found this drug to be very interesting: Bromantane,it is both an atypical stimulant and an anxyolitique while being relatively safe, with no whithdrawal and few side effect. Acts both on dopamine and serotonin and even quietly norepinephrine:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromantane


----------



## Conrad Nenad (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been taking some mucuna pruriens tincture for the last few days and have to say it has been really beneficial for me.

i can already see that extra care will be necessary to not build tolerance or become dependant though.


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

frenchguy said:


> i found this drug to be very interesting: Bromantane,it is both an atypical stimulant and an anxyolitique while being relatively safe, with no whithdrawal and few side effect. Acts both on dopamine and serotonin and even quietly norepinephrine:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromantane


unscheduled :-o


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

While my case is rather unique on the forum, can speak from the perspective of actual low dopamine. Cannot function without Parkinson's meds although not having Idiopathic Parkinson's Disease. [ IPD is the 'normal' form of PD that people get ].

Anyone who has low dopamine will benefit from what increases it. But it is important to just increase it and not other neurotransmitters that may be involved - ratios are as important as actual levels. Everyone is different. I don't have DP ... but have suffered 'social autism' whole life. This is reversing based on very specific meds ... which feels weird, dramatic, 'expansive' and is a life changer. And this from a med started only 18 months ago which targets not just dopamine but as specific subtype receptor - D2.

It is hard to know what each individual needs. Doctors are not really trained for this sort of stuff. And, in spite of there being hundreds of pharmaceuticals made, these end up being limited in variety. It is very much trial-and-error. Can only recommend that one start with low doses of any med they try ... and be patient. Docs usually start with SSRIs or antipsychotics which are usually of limited help and often make symptoms worse - definitely so if one has low dopamine.

Over the last 10 years have tried 48 different medications. While some of these are just various antibiotics and other 'ordinary' things people end up taking, others are quite significant. At this time, take low dose Sinemet, Amantadine, low dose Cabergeline, and some Keppra and Gabapentin at bedtime. Recently thiamine has allowed reduction of these, but again am rather unique. Without these am half dead. With them am alive and can feel dynamic even though by afternoon a fatigue still sets in that limits productivity.

When a person is low in dopamine, one feels as if their life-force has been pulled out of them








While this is not the same as DPD, there can be some relationship for some individuals. Here are two examples of very low dopamine:


A person with advanced PD will sit looking at the TV. Someone changes the channel and they don't respond. Someone turns it off and they still sit staring at it. The caregiver asks them a question and they respond. Intellectually they are still 'there' ... but their drive, emotions, or whatever-you-call it is not. It freaks out some caregivers ... but not the actual person with PD.
A violent/disturbed person is put on high dose thorazine or haldol - strong antipsychotics that plummet dopamine function. The person just sits there quite, like the living-dead

Both these cases are the same thing: significantly low dopamine function.

Everyone is unique. The worst med for me was Effexor followed by Abilify ... and the pharmacology is clear. Yet there are people who love these meds.

Dopamine is somewhat misunderstood. It is often spoken of in terms of pleasure. Its role in this regard is as a 'reward predictor', AKA craving and addiction. It is however a 'micro-regulator' which switches low level decisions. Researchers even use the term 'signal-to-noise ratio' (which is used in electronics) to illustrate that through dopamine, neuronal circuit 'choose' what is noise and what is now important. It is complex to describe in a simple post.

Actual pleasure is felt largely through other neurotransmitters and with the proper functioning of circuits.


----------

